# Gmail Gets Hundreds Of New Themes And Emoji



## simr (May 13, 2013)

> Google announced today a couple of additions to its web-based Gmail service aimed at making the product more fun to use, as well as more personal: it has now expanded its theme catalog, which allows you to customize the look-and-feel of Gmail, by adding hundreds of new themes to the service, and it has rolled out new emoji.


More


----------

